# Competition Car Insurance CCI - warning on renewal



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Just been on the phone to CCI to query my policy renewal. The premium has gone up by 30%!! Ive not had any claims in the last 12 months.
They informed me that its because the underwriters do not want to cover commuting or business use.
However when I asked a few more questions it seems that 'business' use had been removed from my renewal altogether. It was not made clear on the documentation!
So if you are in the process of renewal and use your car for business use, this will NOT be included anymore.
The 30% premium is for commuting ONLY.
FYI- my premium dropped 10% if you remove commuting


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's really helpful information.

I was concerned having heard a few stories about this, as there aren't many insurers who will cover lots of mods.

As it happens I don't need mine for commuting so that isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the post, I was thinking that on renewal I might get stung as CCI only cover track days and mods at decent prices, hopefully all will be well


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

how much are you paying for it?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

My CCI policy is due for renewal in Sept, I'll give them a call first week in Aug for a quote. I can't remember if commuting was included in my previous policy, perhaps that's why is cost £1500 for a car parked in a low risk town in a secured underground park!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

hmmm. mine was £1050 and I live in a london postcode.

Am thinking I'll ring them and check.

12 years no claims, no points, 34 years old.


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Quick update - I got a counter quote from Sky and they came in at £1342 inc commuting and business use.
Im 35, 12 yr no claims, no points (but I did claim 2 yrs ago for a theft)
I went back to CCI and they dropped to £1612 inc commuting but I lose the business use (the original renewal quote was £2099!!). Thats a £500 saving!
So because of the trackday cover Ill probably stay with them - and then use the Mrs VW Touran for any business meetings outside the office 
Both CCI and Sky very helpful
Admiral - forget it! As soon as I said remap she'd pretty much hung up on me!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

what's sky's policy on modifications?

CCI don't seem to care at all. Once it's got 500bhp, an extra 1000 doesn't seem to matter.

They didn't charge me extra when I covered it for 750+ which was their top category, and had no upper limit.


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow! I need a Cognac!!

Insurance last year with CCI = £913.17

This year with CCI = £1436.55 (based on a 2011 car).

That is a 57.3% increase! No change in circumstances since last year. I'm waiting on a price for a 2012 car which I'm told will put the premium up a little!

Anyone want a one owner 2012 GTR with delivery miles early September?


----------



## Rupp3r (Jun 5, 2012)

Does CCI insurance cover daily drives and commuting?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Just moved as well. Reason CCI gave is that the cost per £1 premium is being taken up by claims so understandable the under writer has gone no thanks this year (Aviva I think).

My renewal with CCi was the same price as last year £1300 ish BUT called Admiral and Elephant and they have done me a multi car policy, including adding my Mother to the insurance (she is never going to drive it) £811.50 per annum! Was only £945 without Mother. Includes engine mod up to 10% (no idea how they check as dyno is tricky on GTR) and none standard exhaust all declared. That is with 4 year no claims and no points in last three years on license.

Bargain!


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

I will give Admiral a call. CCI made my insurance too expensive with my mother on the insurance. She has always lowered my quotes in the past and since having the GTR she has missed being able to pick me up from the pub in my car. She would be over the moon to get behind the wheel of the GTR and wave at a few of her friends LOL


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

GTR Bro said:


> I will give Admiral a call. CCI made my insurance too expensive with my mother on the insurance. She has always lowered my quotes in the past and since having the GTR she has missed being able to pick me up from the pub in my car. She would be over the moon to get behind the wheel of the GTR and wave at a few of her friends LOL


Whats this adding mother thing? Is it some sort of trick to reduce car insurance quotes? How does it work?


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

On all my cars, and my wife's car, adding my mother reduces the premium except on the GTR.


----------



## Rupp3r (Jun 5, 2012)

Rupp3r said:


> Does CCI insurance cover daily drives and commuting?


Up please!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Rupp3r said:


> Up please!


have you read any of the posts in this thread?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

GTR Bro said:


> Wow! I need a Cognac!!
> 
> Insurance last year with CCI = £913.17
> 
> ...


You bought a 2012?


----------



## Rupp3r (Jun 5, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> have you read any of the posts in this thread?


Yes, and that is why I am asking this question!!

Wolwo wrote "I went back to CCI and they dropped to £1612 inc commuting but I lose the business use", but when I asked CCI, they told me "As you can see we are a specialist broker so do not cover everyday road vehicles."


So I don't know what believe??


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Rupp3r said:


> Yes, and that is why I am asking this question!!
> 
> Wolwo wrote "I went back to CCI and they dropped to £1612 inc commuting but I lose the business use", but when I asked CCI, they told me "As you can see we are a specialist broker so do not cover everyday road vehicles."
> 
> ...


So there's your answer - they include commuting but exclude business use, seems pretty clear


----------



## Rupp3r (Jun 5, 2012)

Excuse me I am french, and I tought that "do not cover everyday road vehicles." meant they don't cover daily drive.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

It means they are a specialist car insurer so are not interested in covering run of the mill cars


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

you tell 'em Mike :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

SamboGrove said:


> you tell 'em Mike :chuckle:


Was prob a bit harsh, didn't realise he was foreign


----------



## Rupp3r (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, I am to come in UK for one year.

Thank you for your help, I will give them a try...


----------



## Rupp3r (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi again

Does anybody know if CCI insure under 25 people?

Thank you


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Rupp3r said:


> Hi again
> 
> Does anybody know if CCI insure under 25 people?
> 
> Thank you


Probably best if you ask them directly.


----------



## Wassy (Nov 10, 2011)

Rupp3r said:


> Hi again
> 
> Does anybody know if CCI insure under 25 people?
> 
> Thank you


25 years of age and over unless its used for motorsport use only


----------

